# Happy Birthday to 'notreally' and 'World Violist'



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Yoouuuu!!!
Happy Birthday to Yoouuuu!!!
Happy Birthday notreally & World Violist!!!
Happy Birthday to Yoooouuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm only familiar with WV but I wish both these members a very special day on their birthdays...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy birthday both of you guys. I wonder why WV has been around in a long time though...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Who is notreally?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Happy birthday both of you guys. I wonder why WV has been around in a long time though...


_WorldViolist_ said his goodbyes awhile back. I don't really remember _notreally_.


----------

